# [RISOLTO] JFlashPlayer Java: su Gentoo 64bit non funziona

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

ho un problema dal quale non riesco a venir fuori.

Vorrei far girare un programmino Java che utilizza una libreria esterna per realizzare un Flash Player in Java.

Il codice del programma è riportato qui.

Dovrebbe aprirsi una finestra, all'interno della quale dovrebbe visualizzarsi un video che è su YouTube.

Su Gentoo, ottengo quello che riporto qui. Ovvero non trova il plugin flash, a quanto pare.

Se lo provo su Ubuntu, sempre a 64bit funziona alla grande.

Nel frattempo mi è tornata in mente una discussione sui 32 o 64bit del plugin adobe-flash, di cui riporto il link. In quella discussione si era giunti ad un discorso relativo alle use flag del pacchetto adobe-flash, e alla fine avevo impostato il file /etc/portage/package.use in moto tale che contenesse la seguente riga:

```
www-plugins/adobe-flash -64bit 32bit
```

Da notare che sono su un sistema a 64bit. 

Mi è venuto il dubbio perché, magari, il programma in questione non girava perché non trovava il plugin a 64bit, allora ho ricompilato il pacchetto con la flag 64bit attiva, ma il problema permane.

Ma allora perché su Ubuntu gira e su Gentoo no?    :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sta cosa mi innervosisce parecchio, visto che odio Ubuntu!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

spiega un po': come si puo` compilare il programma che dici?

visto che sono su 64bit anche io (ma non multilib), volevo vedere esattamente che errori ti dava.

e vedere se l'errore si verifica anche in un profilo no multilib

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque, in realtà c'è scritto tutto nel post che ti ho segnalato.

Sei pratico di Java? ti basta quella classe e i jar di cui si parla. Ti servono indicazioni più specifiche su come compilare e dove prendere i pacchetti jar?

----------

## darkmanPPT

ah, giusto..

ora provo

----------

## fbcyborg

 :Wink:  OK, grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  OK, grazie! 

 

a me dice:

```
The Flash Player browser plug-in is taking some time to load...
```

e nient'altro.

però, siccome sono dietro un firewall e una connessione lentissima, provo a vedere cosa mi dirà domani mattina (dove non sono dietro ad un firewall e la conessione è velocissima).

Magari prima di visualizzare qualcosa, richiede una connessione ad internet funzionante.

(più che altro non so come si imposti il proxy per java...)

----------

## fbcyborg

OK. 

Quindi aspetto che tu faccia la prova domani mattina!  :Smile:  Grazie infinite!

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> OK. 
> 
> Quindi aspetto che tu faccia la prova domani mattina!  Grazie infinite!

 

bene, prova fatta.

compila.

parte.

e poi mi dice sempre lo stesso "errore" (che errore non sembrerebbe) che dicevo prima.

inoltre  (metto solo le ultime righe)

```
java Main

....

[Loaded sun.reflect.GeneratedSerializationConstructorAccessor26 from __JVM_DefineClass__]

[Loaded sun.awt.X11.XEmbedCanvasPeer$3 from /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/rt.jar]

[Loaded sun.awt.X11.XCrossingEvent from /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/rt.jar]

[Loaded sun.awt.X11.XGlobalCursorManager$CapableCursorAndComponent from /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/rt.jar]

[Loaded java.awt.AWTEvent$2 from /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/rt.jar]

[Loaded sun.awt.X11.XKeyEvent from /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/rt.jar]

[Loaded sun.awt.X11.XKeysym from /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/rt.jar]

[Loaded sun.awt.X11.XKeysym$Keysym2JavaKeycode from /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/rt.jar]

[Loaded java.awt.KeyboardFocusManager$2 from /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/rt.jar]

[Loaded chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.NativeComponent$CKeyEvent from file:/tmp/prova/]

[Loaded javax.swing.JComponent$KeyboardState from /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/rt.jar]

[Loaded javax.swing.JComponent$IntVector from /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/rt.jar]

[Loaded chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.NativeComponent$CMJ_dispatchKeyEvent from file:/tmp/prova/]

[Loaded sun.reflect.GeneratedSerializationConstructorAccessor27 from __JVM_DefineClass__]

[Loaded sun.reflect.GeneratedSerializationConstructorAccessor28 from __JVM_DefineClass__]

[Loaded chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.SWTUtils from file:/tmp/prova/]

[Loaded java.util.Vector$1 from /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/rt.jar]

[Loaded sun.awt.ModalExclude from /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/rt.jar]

[Loaded javax.swing.JWindow from /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/rt.jar]

[Loaded javax.swing.Popup$HeavyWeightWindow from /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.20/jre/lib/rt.jar]

```

dimenticavo:

```
 java -verbose Main > logMain

cat logMain | grep Flash

[Loaded chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.components.JFlashPlayer from file:/tmp/prova/]

[Loaded chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.components.JFlashPlayer$1 from file:/tmp/prova/]

[Loaded chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.components.JFlashPlayer$NWebBrowserObject from file:/tmp/prova/]

[Loaded chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.components.FlashPluginOptions from file:/tmp/prova/]

[Loaded chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.components.FlashPlayerListener from file:/tmp/prova/]

[Loaded chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.components.JFlashPlayer$2 from file:/tmp/prova/]

[Loaded chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.components.JFlashPlayer$3 from file:/tmp/prova/]

[Loaded chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.components.JFlashPlayer$4 from file:/tmp/prova/]

[Loaded chrriis.dj.nativeswing.swtimpl.components.JFlashPlayer$5 from file:/tmp/prova/]

```

non sembrano esserci problemi sul player flash. mi pare che la libreria sia caricata

anche tu hai lo stesso output mettendo verbose?

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusa ma tu hai fatto tutto da riga di comando?

Io sto provando da eclipse e parte, ma non trova il plugin flash. Se faccio da riga di comando non funziona lo stesso. Stesso risultato e nessun errore.

Credo che quelle righe che hai riportato non siano sintomo di problemi. Ovvio che se metti in verbose ti sputa fuori tutto quello che carica.

Ma a te si vede il video?

Nel mio output di java -verbose (1000 e passa righe) non trovo traccia di qualcosa che non è stato possibile caricare. Il flash plugin per l'appunto.

Per questo non riesco a capire.

----------

## darkmanPPT

```
Scusa ma tu hai fatto tutto da riga di comando? 
```

sisi, tutto da riga di comando.

```
Credo che quelle righe che hai riportato non siano sintomo di problemi.
```

infatti, come dici tu, le righe non sono sintomo di problemi, ma era per segnalarti cosa fa sul mio profile no-multilib: cioè nessun problema sul plugin flash.

tutto qui

```
Ma a te si vede il video? 
```

Il risultato, però, è uguale al tuo: non vedo nessun video. L'applet mi dice che sta "caricando" il plugin flash.

non saprei come aiutarti.

ma sicuro che non dipenda da java? nel senso.. in tutte e due le distribuzioni usi la stessa versione della jvm?

stessa versione delle librerie?

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque, di sicuro le librerie che uso per l'applicazione sono le stesse, visto che uso i jar contenuti in una dir lib che mi sono creato.

Per quanto riguarda le VMs:

Gentoo:java version "1.6.0_20"

Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_20-b02)

Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 16.3-b01, mixed mode)

Ubuntu:java version "1.6.0_15"

Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_15-b03)

Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 14.1-b02, mixed mode)

Quindi credo che se funziona sulla seconda che è anche meno recente, debba funzionare anche su Gentoo.

Quello che non mi convince è che forse c'è qualche problema con il plugin flash.

Gentoo:www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2 (32bit multilib -64bit)

Ubuntu: flashplugin-installer                10.0.45.2ubuntu0.9.10.1

Proverei anche ad aggiornare il plugin su Gentoo, ma sfido che sia quella la soluzione al problema.

Di conseguenza, non penso che dipenda da Java. Secondo me ha a che fare con questi 32bit, o 64 bit.. non capisco.

Comunque anche mettendo il plugin www-plugins/adobe-flash solo a 64bit non cambia nulla.. provo ad aggiornare la versione su ubuntu alla 1.6.0_20 e vediamo che succede.

EDIT: aggiornata la VM anche su questa Ubuntu di prova che ho in Virtualbox:

java version "1.6.0_20"

Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_20-b02)

Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 16.3-b01, mixed mode)

Ovviamente continua a funzionare senza problemi. E ancora non capisco perché su Gentoo non funzioni.

----------

## fbcyborg

Mannaggia ancora non sono riuscito a capire che diavolo manchi qui su gentoo.. Questa cosa che su Ubuntu il programma gira e su Gentoo non trovi il plugin mi sta facendo impazzire.

----------

## fbcyborg

Finalmente sono riuscito a trovare che diavolo mancasse su Gentoo!

Ecco la soluzione:

```
ln -s /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2/plugins/
```

Semplice e concisa... anche se è stata dura trovarla!

----------

